# Help. 5.1 or 5.0?



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi everyone & a happy new year to you all :wave:

Hopefully this year i'll get me HT & stereo setup as i want it to be, there will be lots of speaker building though beforehand (i'm sure you'll get to see it as it happens).

Here is where you can help :heehee:

I'll be using a Sony BDP-S550 for HT front end (it has 7.1 pre outs) as i really can't be bothered updating pre amps etc. The main pre will be an Audio Research MP1 which is sitting here waiting to be installed :whistling: This unit has multiple 5.1 inputs (means no messing with the Denon DVD 2930 for DVDs). Now i know some blu ray discs are encoded with 7.1 & 6.1 sound, so i'm assuming that by setting the Sony to have "none" in the way of rear surround speakers, it'll mix those into the standard "surround" speakers. Please let me know if i'm wrong in this respect & i'll have a good cry opssign:

Here is the rub though, i'm not sure about the 0.1 bit  I know i can set the front left, right & centre to "large" speakers (& they will be) as i'll be using 2 x 15" long throw in each standard left & right speaker in sealed boxes. The centre speaker will be receiving a single 15" driver, again in a sealed box. The system is going to be just as dedicated to music as HT you see, in fact maybe more so..

However, if i shut down the 0.1 in the Sony will the LFE be directed to the other channels? This is what i'm even less sure about than the rear surrounds being removed, so i might need to buy or build a dedicated sub for the LFE channel?

All help appreciated & again, bests to all & a happy & prosperous new year :wave: Mark

Please feel free to move this thread if it's not in the correct section! I did my best


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You should be fine. In most applications where the subwoofer is set to no, the bass is redirected to the front speakers. Any speakers not set to large would also have their bass redirected to the fronts as well.

Ideally, you should have a subwoofer, but with your application, I can see why you might not opt for one with such large drivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You should be fine. In most applications where the subwoofer is set to no, the bass is redirected to the front speakers.


Many thanks JJ, that kind of puts my mind at ease a bit!

In fact, a lot! Hope you have a great 2010


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Happy New Year to you!! What Jack says is correct. Currently I have a 7.0 system. I sold off my sub several months ago because my mains do a better job (surprisingly) at handling frequencies all the way down to 20Hz better than pretty much any sub I've experienced. The low frequencies are indeed routed just to the main left and right channels!


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Jon :wave:

I guess that puts my mind at rest even more. Nothing like a bit of backup just to help things along :T

Bests to you for 2010 fella & cheers for the reply 

Mark.


----------

